# Wahrscheinlich ertrunken



## dc1981 (20. April 2010)

*Wahrscheinlich ertrunken (ist ertrunken27.04.2010)*

so für alle mal so zwischendurch

*Gladbacher wahrscheinlich in Roermond ertrunken*

*Die Polizei in Roermond hat gestern die Suche nach einem 20-jährigen Mönchengladbacher eingestellt, der seit Sonntag vermisst wird. Es ist zu befürchten, dass der Mann in den Maasplassen ertrunken ist.* 





Wie die Polizei berichtet, hatte der junge Mann seit Samstag mit anderen Deutschen am Maaswaarderweg geangelt, dabei sei auch gezecht worden. Erst am Sonntag bemerkten Angler, dass jemand aus ihren Reihen fehlte. Sie alarmierten Polizei und Feuerwehr. Die Polizei vermutet, dass der 20-Jährige bereits in der Nacht zu Sonntag verschwand und ertrank.


Quelle: RP 


http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...einlich-in-Roermond-ertrunken_aid_846654.html


----------



## Bassey (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

Traurig... Ich trink ach gern mal was beim Angeln, aber in Maßen! Ich würde mich nich volllaufen lassen am Wasser, ganz besonders nicht am Fluß!
Da sieht man nur wieder wie man es nicht machen sollte...


----------



## alex-racer (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

Ich sag ja immer Angeln und Saufen gehören nicht zusammen !

Ich trinke auch mal gerne beim Angeln ein Bier, aber sich so dermaßen die Birne zuknallen #d.


----------



## dc1981 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

so es ist bestätigt.
man hat die leiche des 20jährigen in der maas gefunden.
grad war ein bericht im lokalfernseh und in der niederländischen zeitung steht es auch.

orginal text
http://www.limburger.nl/article/201...26/1056#Stoffelijk_overschot_in_Maas_gevonden 

übersetzt mit google


> *Body gefunden in Maas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

grüße daniel


----------



## Jose (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

irgendwie aber so was wie 'natürliche auslese',
ungeachtet der trauer der angehörigen.

wars meine oma oder wilhelm busch: "sowas kommt von sowas..."


----------



## VisitOrTwo (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
Ich hätte angst, wenn ich so Menschen um mich hätte, die nicht bemerken würden, dass ich fehle! 
So was ist echt traurig....


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

@Jose

dann wollen wir hoffen dass es dich nicht als nächstes erwischt, z.B. so: großer Hecht im Boot am Haken der schlitzt bei der Landung aus, der Wobbler flitzt unter Spannung auf dich zu und haut dir zwei Drillinge ins Gesicht, Ohr und Wange, Du verlierst das Gleichgewicht und fällst hin wobei sich der dritte Drilling in die Ankerschnur verhedert, leider so dass der Anker über die Bordwand kippt und da du Pech hast hängt der Drilling nur zwei Meter entfernt von dem Anker an der Schnur und Schwub du hinterher, die Reaktionszeit zu kurz. Leider ist es dort an dieser Stelle auch noch4 Meter tief.

Natürliche Auslese, mir wird für dich ein passender Nachruf einfallen.

Ich weiß nicht was dort genau passiert, deshalb werde ich darüber nicht Urteilen, die Hinterbliebenen haben mein Beileid.


----------



## Jose (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> @Jose
> 
> dann wollen wir hoffen dass es dich nicht als nächstes erwischt, z.B. so: großer Hecht im Boot am Haken der schlitzt bei der Landung aus, der Wobbler flitzt unter Spannung auf dich zu und haut dir zwei Drillinge ins Gesicht, Ohr und Wange, Du verlierst das Gleichgewicht und fällst hin wobei sich der dritte Drilling in die Ankerschnur verhedert, leider so dass der Anker über die Bordwand kippt und da du Pech hast hängt der Drilling nur zwei Meter entfernt von dem Anker an der Schnur und Schwub du hinterher, die Reaktionszeit zu kurz. Leider ist es dort an dieser Stelle auch noch4 Meter tief.
> 
> ...


ach liebchen, danke für dein mitgefühl und für dein drama, das mich sehr an den britischen berufsgenossenschafts-aufklärungsfilm zu 'verlass deinen arbeitsplatz geordnet' erinnert, kleine ursache und dramatisch sich steigernde folgen bis zum untergang der britischen insel.

aber mal von allem schwulst befreit und etwas mehr zurück zu der/den realität/en:
gut alkoholisiert anzutreten zu nicht ganz gefahrlosen abenteuern - ungut!
spät, sehr spät zu bemerken, dass ein kumpel fehlt - auch ungut.

ein junger mensch kehrt nicht zurück zu den seinen: ganz ungut, sehr traurig.

aber nicht für den tödlich verunfallten, der ist tot. so brutal und so klar.
schlimm für die hinterbliebenen, deren leid ich sehr wohl nach-/mitfühlen kann.

wir leben. wir leben, bis wir definitiv erkranken, oder bis wir den fehler begehen, der uns das leben kostet.
immer tragisch,
aber auch immer, zugegeben zynisch (aber in der ursprünglichen bedeutung von zynisch) gesehen, eine auslese: "hat gemacht fehler, ist nicht mehr im rennen".
deine "story" ist ein tolles drehbuch für 'nen comic nach dem motto "shit happens", hat aber mit dem zitierten unglück nichts gemein:
betrunken(?) ans wasser, ohne weste aufs boot, ohne helm aufm radl, ohne ohne: man setzt sich unbedacht/unnötig dem unbarmherzigen lebensroulett aus.
und manchmal heißt es wirklich "rien ne va plus"
mein zerfließendes mitleid heb ich mir auf für menschen, die keine 'urheberschaft' an ihrem 'schicksal' haben.

für dich: schon schade um so einen jungen menschen, aber so gehts eben, 'natürliche auslese', da kannst du noch so an den stäben rappeln wie du willst.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

@Jose

Du hast ja auch Recht und wir Verstehen uns glaube ich ganz gut...Ironie und Zynismus....und trotzdem ist es hart für die Angehörigen und wir waren nicht dabei, und wann und wie das Schicksal zuschlägt können wir in beiden Fällen nicht beeinflussen da ein freier Haken auch noch durch die Rettungsweste gegangen ist, oder vielleicht doch?
Das Schiksal beeinflussen können.....
"shit happens" oder der letzte Gedanke eventuell Merde.


----------



## Huchenfreak (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

@Jose:
Es ist das erste Mal das ich sowas hier sagen muss...
aber du bist ein absolutes Riesen........
Es ist immer wieder unglaublich was sich mach kleiner Licht traut zu sagen. ganz niedriges Niveau menschlich


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

hmmm .. mein beileid den hinterbliebenen.

aber ich denke ich kann schon ganz gut verstehen, was jose meint. ich hatte eine ähnliche diskussion mit freunden bei der trauerfeier der gefallenen deutschen soldaten.

einerseits: natürlich ist es traurig, wenn menschen sterben müssen. natürlich bricht für angehörige eine welt zusammen und natürlich würde ich niemals das leben eines menschen (oder eben dessen tod) über den eines anderen menschen stellen.

ABER: unter den zigtausend leuten die in dieser gegend gestorben sind und von denen wir immer nur hören "schon wieder ein selbstmordattentat, 40 tote" waren diese soldaten welche der wenigen, die es sich freiwillig ausgesucht haben dorthin zu gehen und die freiwillig und bewusst die entscheidung auf sich genommen haben sich in (lebens-)gefahr zu bringen.

ich glaube jose meint mit seinem post etwas ähnliches.

ich denke, dass dies nicht dazu führen sollte weniger um menschen zu trauern, denn das haben diese nicht verdient. besonders, da wir aus unserer sicht NICHTS über deren leben und ableben wissen. 
es sollte eher daran erinnern und bewusst machen, dass wir uns eben täglich in bestimmte gefahren bringen, dass das leben nunmal endlich ist und das wir daher jeden tag den wir haben genießen sollten!

wir haben in unserer gesellschaft den tod so weit wie möglich rausgezögert und nun auch aus unserem leben und haushalten verbannt indem wir menschen in altersheimen und krankenhäusern sterben lassen, dass uns jedes andere ableben nunmal trifft wie ein schlag ins gesicht, aber dies gehört auch zum leben dazu.


----------



## QWERTZ (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Jose:
> Es ist das erste Mal das ich sowas hier sagen muss...
> aber du bist ein absolutes Riesen........
> Es ist immer wieder unglaublich was sich mach kleiner Licht traut zu sagen. ganz niedriges Niveau menschlich




Das sehe ich genau so!! :v


----------



## Ulli3D (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht. Wenn da ein Ruderer im Suff in der Maas ertrunken wäre, dann würde hier kein Hahn danach krähen und dadurch, dass der betrunken Ertrunkene eine Angel dabei hatte wird er doch nicht automatisch zu einem besseren Menschen und, wenn ihn jemand persönlich gekannt hätte, OK, aber der ist für alle hier, auch für die, die jetzt, in meinen Augen, Beileid heucheln, ein Anonymus. Da hätte ich viel zu tun, wenn ich um jeden, den ich nicht kenne, der nur in meiner näheren Umgebung wohnt, trauern würde. 

Sorry, wenn jemand nicht angeschnallt bei einem Unfall durch die Windschutzscheibe geht, da hab ich auch kein Mitleid mit. Im Gegenteil, wenn der überlebt sollte er auch die Kosten, die durch das Nichtanschnallen verursacht werden, selber tragen.


----------



## dc1981 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

servus allerseits,

dies sollte keine anforderrung sein sinnlos zu quatschen und zu spotten. :v
dies war einfach nur eine rein informative sache.
wer es nicht mag schaut weg und gut ist.

nur so neben bei.


grüße daniel


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

Hi,
so schrecklich wie es für die Hinterbliebenen auch ist , aber mir war dieser Mensch nicht persönlich bekannt daher hält sich mein Mitgefühl in Grenzen.
Eben weil er offensichtlich einen selbstverschuldeten Unfall hatte , dieser wäre mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht passiert wenn er nicht unter Alkoholeinfluss gestanden hätte.

Weltweit stirbt alle paar Sekunden ein Mensch an Hunger , das empfinde ich persönlich viel schlimmer als ein " Angler " der selbstverschuldet im Suff ertrinkt.
Sorry , ist meine ehrliche Meinung .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ist meine ehrliche Meinung


bin ganz Deiner Meinung, Udo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

Immer schwierig, die Trauerbekundungen bei Unbekannten und nur durch die Presse bekannt gewordenen. Ich muss gestehen, aufgrund der Dämlichkeit der offensichtlich Besoffenen hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen, allerdings war ich in jungen Jahren tendenziell auch öfter besoffen denn nüchtern.... Hätte mich also wohl auch erwischen können damals. Das mit der "natürlichen Auslese" ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu scharf formuliert. 

Anders sieht es aus, wenn bei Bungee-Springern das Seil reißt, Ohne-Seil-Kletterer aus 50 Metern Höhe auf den Fels knallen oder winterliche Tourengeher sich trotz höchster Lawinenwarnstufe auf ungesichertes Gelände begeben. Bei solchen Kameraden bin ich schon geneigt mir zu denken: "Jungs, ihr wollt es nicht anders". Im aktuellen Fall hier hat der arme Tropf wohl einfach Pech gehabt. Dennoch: Vollrausch und Angeln passt nicht zusammen. Und wieder andererseits: Wer hat noch nicht am Strand gefeiert und dort auch einen über den Durst getrúnken?

Schwierig, schwierig. Nur das mit den Beileidsbekundungen von vollkommen Fremden finde ich befremdlich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

Wenn ich sehe was hier so gepostet wird erschreckt mic h das...

Ich kann nur sagen das mir die Hinterbliebenen leid tuen und natürlich immer wieder daran erinnern das ALkohol und Boot immer schlecht zusammenpassen. Wenn die anderen dann noch nicht mal merken das einer fehlt sollte uns das zu denken geben.

Alles weitere ist eine sinnlose Diskussion, weil jeder einzelne Tote egal unter welchen Umständen er das Leben verliert für die Angehörigen und Freunde ein Drama ist. Darüber aus der Ferne zu urteilen ist nicht meins... Wenn es ein selbst vrschuldeter Unfall war ist das natürlich bemerkenswert, ändert aber nichts an der Trauer der Betroffenen.


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Schwierig, schwierig. Nur das mit den Beileidsbekundungen von vollkommen Fremden finde ich befremdlich.



das kommt ganz daraus an, wie man denn "beileid" definiert.
natürlich "leide" ich nicht mit den betroffenen, dazu fehlt mir einfach der bezug. aber wenn ich so nen text lese denk ich schon ´arme teufel, die damit leben müssen einen menschen zu früh verloren zu haben´.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*



daci7 schrieb:


> das kommt ganz daraus an, wie man denn "beileid" definiert.
> natürlich "leide" ich nicht mit den betroffenen, dazu fehlt mir einfach der bezug. aber wenn ich so nen text lese denk ich schon ´arme teufel, die damit leben müssen einen menschen zu früh verloren zu haben´.


 

Ja, das tu ich auch. Und eine Minute später lese ich dann, wie man wohl am besten große Barsche fängt...

Wir schreiben einfach so viel, weil es sich "so gehört".


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wir schreiben einfach so viel, weil es sich "so gehört".



Wenn man mal selber jemanden kennt der bei so einer ähnlichen Aktion (egal ob leichtsinnig und zum Teil selbstverschuldet oder nicht) ums Leben kommt und dann einige der zynischen Beiträge hier liest kann man es verstehen...

Ich wünsche das keinem, aber mit persönlichem Bezug verschiebt sich da die Wahrnehmung...

Natürlich ist man nicht über den Tod der Person als solche betroffen, aber man weiss das es eben manchmal einfach sehr unglücklich läuft und dann Hinterbliebene dasind die sich immer wieder fragen "warum hat der das gemacht, der wusste doch wie gefährliich das ist?". Die Antwort findest Du nie, aber wenn man dann eine ähnliche Geschichte liest weiss man was die Angehörigen da jetzt mitmachen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wahrscheinlich ertrunken*

Traurige Sache, trinke aber auch manchmal bei so Ganztagestrips ein bisschen was Alkoholisches, aber halt am mittag (beim grillen) und nur wenn ich nicht alleine losziehe.


----------

